
Ask HN: Any solution for implementing native ads to ionic/Cordova app? - Elect2
Seems all popular ad networks(Admob, etc..) provide native ads format, but do not support Cordova.
======
Sujan
Just google e.g. "admob cordova". There are several plugins. Some of them also
have Ionic Native "plugins", also easily googleable. If you need help with
installation and configuration, forum.ionicframework.com or StackOverflow is
probably a better place to ask for that.

